# Don't be like me...Rockport



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

So, went out to Rockport Reservoir for the 1st time this morning. Annnddd, I forgot to check for any specific regulations, and I forgot my guidebook and my tape measure. Caught a beautiful cutthroat around 20 inches. I wasn't sure if Rockport had the same regs as other places (immediately release cutthroats between 15-22 inches), so I let him go. I haven't been ice fishing for too long, and this was the biggest fish I've caught through the ice. Ah well. Lesson learned. I guess he'll just get bigger now. 

Other than that, fishing was pretty slow. Caught 2 other small rainbows and no other bites. Ice was about 6 inches thick. The ice was creaking a ton. I've never experienced that before, so it was quite unnerving! All in all, a good time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

When it's cracking isn't that a sign of it getting stronger? If not then I've made some poor decisions in the past.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Dunkem said:


> When it's cracking isn't that a sign of it getting stronger? If not then I've made some poor decisions in the past.


I think so. I asked the group next to me about it, and they said it was totally fine and normal.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always heard noisy ice is safe ice. Its always noisy when I've been out on it... can get really loud when its 12" or thicker.


-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

If you have a smart phone, load up the Utah DWR app. It will put stuff at your finger tips.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never seen a Cutt come out of Rockport.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

BULLOCK9 said:


> I've never seen a Cutt come out of Rockport.


maybe I was totally wrong and it was a brown. I haven't been fishing for trout for very long, (I'm from back in FL), so I'm still learning how to tell them all apart. Another reason I need to make sure to bring/have access to the guidebook so I can double check which fish I have.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

BULLOCK9 said:


> I've never seen a Cutt come out of Rockport.


Annndd....now looking at the guidebook, it looks like it was a freaking brown trout! Wow. now I feel like an even bigger dork. -BaHa!-  It didn't look brown though--it looks silvery pink. lol. Hopefully, I've at least given a few people a good laugh.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice fish though!!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

You got a decent brown there. Brown trout in lakes often look more silvery than the stream version which typically have a nice golden brown hue. Cutts have a much different spotting pattern.

"BL cutthroat" Notice in the photos the Bear Lake cutthroat caught at Strawberry has an orange slash under the jaw but it may not always be so prominent. Notice the spotting pattern especially on the tail and the orange fins. Tail is somewhat forked. Other subspecies of cutthroat have some other differences mainly in spotting patterns.

In "Brown 01" this fish is from a reservoir in Utah but this fish looks more like the stream version in its coloration. Spots are haloed and there are red and black spots. The tail is mostly void of spots. Tail is more square.

"Brown 02" is from the exact same body of water but notice how different it looks -- much more pale, but similar markings.

"Brown 03" is from a stream just for comparison.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

fishnate, thanks! That is actually really helpful. I didn't realize that browns could have such a variety in their actual color. Can't wait to get back out there and do some more fishing.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The pictures I've seen, the hook jaw like the one in pic 2 would be a tiger trout ?
But, I am no expert by any means..............


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a picture of a tiger trout. Hook jaws don't mean anything as to species. I've caught browns, tigers, rainbows, and cutts with hook jaws. You'll notice the striping and lack of spots on the tiger. One of the coolest looking trout for sure and tough!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool !!!


----------

